
The more things change (2015) - neil_s
https://bitquabit.com/post/the-more-things-change/
======
acemarke
Good post and an interesting comparison with some intriguing parallels.

FWIW, this was previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10381015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10381015)
(126 comments).

Also, related sidenote: I'm a Redux maintainer, and I love seeing what people
are building with Redux and on top of Redux. Per the author's comments about
later abstractions on top of WndProc, there's been a lot of interesting
abstractions built on top of Redux, ranging from reusable reducer logic to
higher-level libraries that try to simplify some of the setup process. I
actually just gave a talk yesterday at ReactBoston on the growth of the Redux
ecosystem, which showcases some of the variety of Redux-related tools and
addons that are out there [0] [1]. In particular, libraries like Kea [2],
Redux-Subspace [3] and Redux-Tiles [4] try to make it easier to define and
reuse chunks of logic in a Redux app.

[0] [http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/09/presentation-
might-...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/09/presentation-might-need-
redux-ecosystem/)

[1] [https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-links)

[2] [https://github.com/keajs/kea](https://github.com/keajs/kea)

[3] [https://github.com/ioof-holdings/redux-subspace](https://github.com/ioof-
holdings/redux-subspace)

[4] [https://github.com/Bloomca/redux-tiles](https://github.com/Bloomca/redux-
tiles)

~~~
krallja
It feels like this was posted in reaction to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15326648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15326648),
which is on the front page right now.

------
mannanali413
This is the second article I am reading today that draws parallels between
Windows 1.0 and the current state of Web Design.

The first article at [https://blog.plan99.net/its-time-to-kill-the-
web-974a9fe80c8...](https://blog.plan99.net/its-time-to-kill-the-
web-974a9fe80c89) though predicts the death of the web as a platform

